# Preventive Maintenance Suggestions



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

So I got a $100 Grand Opening Service Voucher... meaning I have $100 to spend towards any service or repair.  Now my question is, what frequently breaks down that is preventable by maintenance? I was thinking along the lines of the cooling system, but I'm not sure what there is to do. Do seals have to be replaced? Should I replace my thermostat? What about transmission fluid? I'm willing to spend anywhere from $100-250 on top of the $100 voucher. I do my own oil changes, but that's about it.

Oh, and the car is a 2000 BMW 528iA with 64,000 miles. In cold mornings, something in the engine compartment makes a rattley whine... I think it's related to the belts or tensioners. And I've been getting steering wheel vibrations when I brake while going over a bump.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

At 64k, have you had an Inspection II done yet? You might put the money towards that.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> At 64k, have you had an Inspection II done yet? You might put the money towards that.


Inspection II was last performed at 50K. Oil changes at 55K and 60K, and soon to be *65K*, 70K, 75K, and Inspection I around 80K. Would you recommend getting it sooner?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

How about a brake fluid or coolant flush? :dunno: They are recommended activities, but are not included as part of regular maintenance, AFAIK.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Salvator said:


> How about a brake fluid or coolant flush? :dunno: They are recommended activities, but are not included as part of regular maintenance, AFAIK.


Coolant and brake fluid were changed not too long ago. I'm thinking more about replacing parts that are about to break, as opposed to fluids... well, maybe except for transmission or diff fluid.


----------

